# Halifax



## RMJS (Jun 9, 2005)

Anyone live in the Halifax area?


----------



## 3cats (Apr 2, 2006)

Hey RMJS

Sorry, i don't live there now but i grew up there and just wanted to say hi to a fellow haligonian. Good luck in finding a group.


----------



## RMJS (Jun 9, 2005)

Thanks. 

The thing with this chunk of the forum is that people probably don't visit it much. There's at least a couple others out there who frequent SAS and live in Hali.


----------



## kingkevin (Jun 20, 2005)

*Hi*

Hi There,
fellow sufferer of social anxiety. Living in Clayton Park. Kev


----------



## Sasha (Mar 1, 2006)

I don't live in Halifax, but I'm from New Brunswick.. it's close. A few hours from Halifax I suppose.


----------



## kingkevin (Jun 20, 2005)

*Hi*

Hi Sasha,
you have private mail from me . Feel free to contact me for any help. Wishes. K.


----------

